# LP Standard 60's...



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

If this is one of those current models, that's a pretty decent price IMO.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Wootang (Oct 6, 2020)

It’s a 2007


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

If that were local, I’d be all over that. Two grand for a Les Paul is almost unheard of anymore.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Saw that on the local.kijiji this morning. Nice looking LP for a good price.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

It seems $2000 is the new $1500... that's a nice looking guitar, and seems to be a good price these days.


----------

